# ...and I mean Real Good!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Still staggering from Htown's bomb, Tekeeladude drops a "his-n-hers" nuke on me and Troy. Russ ain't playing no games. He hit us with a double whammy of each stick. Check out this mega-ton smokage! I took a pic of these sticks on the cedar shelves I'm making for our fridgadore. Ummm ... smells like a stocked humidor with the mix of fresh cut spanish cedar and handrolled tobacco! You da man, Russ! Thanks from both of us! 

View attachment 17309


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice hit.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeeet....:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Geez I guess!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Love the Black Pearl. Enjoy. Nice Hit.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't believe I've had any of these, so I'm looking forward to them. Thanks Russ.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

When it rains it pours!!!nice pick up!!


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Swweeeetttt...good job on the hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! mighty nice there!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! Nice! Let us know about the Troya Clasico. That is blended by Pepin, so it should be good. I've been wanting to try one.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smacked Down


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent. Always wanted to try one of those troya's


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those look really good!!those HDM are amazing!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope y'all enjoy those cigars! Btw, the Troyas are some really good ones - made in Pepin's Nicaragua factory.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Hope y'all enjoy those cigars! Btw, the Troyas are some really good ones - made in Pepin's Nicaragua factory.


Oh, I'm quite sure we will. Thanks again, Russ!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Woohoo!! Sweet Hit!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Another great hit!! I see a lot of new cigars to me!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit...and well deserved.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done - in 2x2 formation!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

anither great hit


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

and more great stuff!!
good job


----------

